# Level with biomex gloves



## xauthenticx (Dec 26, 2010)

Hello All,

Planning on picking up a pair of level w/ bioxmex protection gloves for boarding. They seem to have tons of choices. I tried contacting level directly but no response in terms of different options. 

My question is: Does anyone have any pictures of the actual gloves or any opinions because I am worried as to the bulkiness of the gloves and how they actually fit.

Thanks,
Russ.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Go to shop. Try on gloves. Buy.

Be happy that you have some great gloves, support your local shop.

Some amazing pictures hard to find!

And of course this video here is even harder to find!


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

on how they fit: they use the standard glove sizes pretty accurately. I measured my hand, then ordered online and the fit was perfect.
on bulkyness: they don't feel bulky to me at all. Especially not when used without the liner which you only need when it gets really cold. Gore-tex is warm!


----------



## xauthenticx (Dec 26, 2010)

ev13wt said:


> Go to shop. Try on gloves. Buy.
> 
> Be happy that you have some great gloves, support your local shop.
> 
> ...


Yea, thanks for that awesome response brah! I guess my question wasn't clear enough...I was implying that I wanted to see how bulky they were, hence the pictures related to the fit, not just pictures. 

Thanks elstinky. You answered my question.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

xauthenticx said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Planning on picking up a pair of level w/ bioxmex protection gloves for boarding. They seem to have tons of choices. I tried contacting level directly but no response in terms of different options.
> 
> ...


Level-super-pipe-pro review
they fit tight, which makes sense for a protective glove. Love my Super Pipe Pro. Really good riding tools.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I've got the Halfpipes and they aren't bulky at all. Unless someone knew they would never guess they have guards in them. Great gloves. I have used them 5 times and they have no signs of wear past the perfectness being gone. I never notice the guard while riding and almost never while doing anything else. The have already saved my wrist at least once. I hit hard enough that the bio-mex strap put marks in the back of my hand and felt no pain in my chronicly injured wrist. It took me two days to figure out where the marks had come from.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I got some for my son. He is 11 and a very aggressive rider. He loves them. They are no more bulky then any dakine, Burton or spider gloves we have. I plan to buy them for my wife and I too.


----------



## xauthenticx (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks guys! Review and comments were super helpful!


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

Found the fly for around $75 in a local store.







this combo. I can't believe it since everything is usually more expensive than the US. The guard itself is a bit different, it has a strap that goes around the 4 fingers and another one for the thumb. Is this the 2011 thing? I dont like the color but i do like the price. Unfortunately they dont have the half pipes and im still thinking if i should order them from xsports protective. Maybe the mitt version.


----------



## nimbin (Dec 31, 2010)

I swear by them in regards to protection. However if you fall on top of your wrist, like I did and get my wrist caught between my body and icy surface .. your wrist breaks. 

Make sure you get the gore-tex. mine gets wet. I´m going to take out the bio-mex into a different glove.


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah, i was gunning for the gore-tex. I was dissuaded a bit when i found two pairs of drop goretex gloves at $17 each (seems that gtex doesnt have to be that expensive). I think ill skip these (i really dont like the red detail) and try to get a pair of half-pipes.

You broke your wrist?


----------



## nimbin (Dec 31, 2010)

Yep, maybe without them (bio-mex) could have been worse. I always carry strong painkillers these days. 
Mitts might be a good idea. I´m looking at Heli-ski with two finger and mitt. Bloody expensive, but.


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

mitts vs gloves 

i know mitts should be warmer, but are they also by any chance more durable? the halfpipe camo w/blue look sick


----------



## nimbin (Dec 31, 2010)

Sure do :thumbsup:

I just want my fingers dry and not freezing


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

pailhead said:


> Yeah, i was gunning for the gore-tex. I was dissuaded a bit when i found two pairs of drop goretex gloves at $17 each (seems that gtex doesnt have to be that expensive). I think ill skip these (i really dont like the red detail) and try to get a pair of half-pipes.
> 
> You broke your wrist?


They have G-Tex INSERTS...they are not All gore tex.There's rubber, plastic...and other materials not to mention the vent valves. But then I usually don't ride much when it rains 

Scan their site for discount codes...I got my Super Pipe Pro for %124 instead of $144. Love them now...they fit perfectly, they got a little more soft and they are indestructible tools.


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

They solved my dilemma. They don't have the mittens in size 9 so im going for the half-pipe gloves camo version. Ill look for coupons though. Still haven't decided about the knee pads.


Whereabouts in the bay are you pawlo?


----------



## xauthenticx (Dec 26, 2010)

I just got off the phone with the friend reps on xsport, and she said that the main different between the half pipe vs the fly/network is the inside lining...Gore-Tex(warmer) vs the Polartec. And the difference between the fly/network is how high the glove goes. Is this true?

Someone was complaining about it being too warm/sweaty because of the Gore-Tex. Anyone have any thoughts on this?

Getting these for $75 is a def a slickdeal!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Hmmm no, if it was me I said when your hands are wet....the skin stick to the polartec inside...But that was just at the beginning actually...the glocves "broke in " nicely ( the Pro are stiff) and are perfect right now.


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

$75? which ones?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I had the same stiff feeling from my Half-pipes at the beginning. So much so that it restricted my movement and thought I ordered too small. After a few rides they The broke in and feel great now. I paid $95 for my Half-pipes so the Flys should be be around $75.

By the way. The bio-mex works. With theses glove this is the longest I have gone without wrist pain in my 11 years doing action sports.


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

10% off, have the half pipe camos in my shopping cart, i just need to pick the damn knee pads 

cant wait for biomex!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Get some crashpad pants too...save your ass on those icy moguls at the end of the day


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

got myself a pair of dainese impact shorts, i dont really want to try them out  but if need be i hope they're good


----------



## xauthenticx (Dec 26, 2010)

I got the skeletools pants, seem awesome.

P.S: If you dont mind me asking, where are you guys getting the 10% off on these level gloves?


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

Try the EM4141 coupon! but usually retailmenot.com


----------



## xauthenticx (Dec 26, 2010)

pailhead said:


> Try the EM4141 coupon! but usually retailmenot.com


Thanks! This site is going to come in handy...


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

pailhead said:


> Try the EM4141 coupon! but usually retailmenot.com


just ordered mine 10% off thanks!


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

I have been using Hestra the last few years. Today is the first day I wear the Level gloves with biomex protection I just got. I am satisfied. I am switching to Level now.

One question, the Biomex does not exactly align with the contour of my wrist. Will this reduce the effectiveness?


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

Did anyone have any issues with the inner glove being itchy? The seam between the palm and the thumb in the liner is not rally comfortable.


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

got to use my Halfpipe's for the first time this morning...they are a littleeee bulky but not bad at all, very warm and well constructed, and they seemed to really help when i took a big spill on a 30 ft kicker

...the only con I can really think of is that its hard to get the top of them to go under your jacket sleeves...but they go eventually


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Used the liners with my Halfpipes for the first time Friday night. 19F dropping to 16F and my hands were toasty warm all night.


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

My right glove is super comfortable, while my left itches under the biomex. I was so unlucky with this last order, had to return the pro-tec pads because one was smaller (even though both were L) and my new pair of $110 gloves is uncomfortable. I could have sent them back too, but then i would have spent the season without any protection gloves because i couldn't get another pair overseas.

I'm really surprised that a company that has something as unique as biomex, and such expensive gloves has such weird customer service. Theres only one online store that distributes them in the US, my local distributor got like 1 or 2 pairs per size and sold them all before the season started, their hq is in italy but i couldn't find them in 4 different italian resorts, and they don't reply to emails...


----------

